# Katharine the Great White is heading right for us.



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

She's a 14+ footer 2300lb great white and she steaming north in the gulf. That would bean awesome site to see!

http://www.ocearch.org/tracker/mobile/


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have the ocearch app. She's moved far north since being west of key West maybe 10-14 days ago. Would be awesome. I'd have bait and reels ready.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I've got a kayak; a 6/0 loaded with 80 lb; a frozen mullet, and a flask of brandy. I'm ready for her! (She just needs to come in a wee bit closer.)


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Your gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

AndyS said:


> I've got a kayak; a 6/0 loaded with 80 lb; a frozen mullet, and a flask of brandy. I'm ready for her! (She just needs to come in a wee bit closer.)


She might not even know she's hooked. 

Good possibility she comes this way. She is south of PC right now. Still far out, maybe 140-180 miles I'd guess. I check the ocearch app everyday. Lots of sharks to track. Another white is out there southeast of her location.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

http://youtu.be/ndmFkmSofKI

Going to need a bigger senator.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

targeting a tagged white is like hunting in a wildlife park.

also a good way to get LBSF blasted on the news again. 

to each their own. good luck Justin.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> targeting a tagged white is like hunting in a wildlife park.
> 
> also a good way to get LBSF blasted on the news again.
> 
> to each their own. good luck Justin.


The chances of anyone catching that shark is 1 in a billion. Most likely won't come close. It's possible, but who knows. If it does I'm not gonna load the truck and rush to the beach.

I just have app bc it's interesting


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> The chances of anyone catching that shark is 1 in a billion. Most likely won't come close. It's possible, but who knows. If it does I'm not gonna load the truck and rush to the beach.
> 
> I just have app bc it's interesting


 you might not, but there's a couple hand fulls of people that will.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> you might not, but there's a couple hand fulls of people that will.


Hope they got some big reels then. A 12/0 or 14/0 probably won't stop her. 

If she does come close to shore It's gonna take the perfect bait. A ladyfish, bluefish or small plate ray won't be the choice bait.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks like Betsy is following her, too.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah, 2 whites in the gulf. And they say they like cold water....

Whites have been everywhere. Warm waters off hawaii to our gulf waters.( not these 2. Came from Cape cod)


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Hope they got some big reels then. A 12/0 or 14/0 probably won't stop her.
> 
> If she does come close to shore It's gonna take the perfect bait. A ladyfish, bluefish or small plate ray won't be the choice bait.


 I read on the thread about half hitch that the Navarre HH was sold out of bait and the guy working said everyone already bought the mullet because somebody caught a Mako from shore. all the while the real baits are being caught at the pier and taken home to eat. 

Great whites are one of the few that can regulate their body temperature allowing them to venture into cold waters and survive. There are plenty of whites in the gulf right now. there's a couple vids of them at the rigs and other pics of them around guys fishing for tuna and swords. There was also one caught by a guy in South Florida fishing for Swordfish at night. they got it up and cut it loose. thought they had a thresher or mako. These two are just the ones being tracked so everyone thinks its a first.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> I read on the thread about half hitch that the Navarre HH was sold out of bait and the guy working said everyone already bought the mullet because somebody caught a Mako from shore. all the while the real baits are being caught at the pier and taken home to eat.
> 
> Great whites are one of the few that can regulate their body temperature allowing them to venture into cold waters and survive. There are plenty of whites in the gulf right now. there's a couple vids of them at the rigs and other pics of them around guys fishing for tuna and swords. There was also one caught by a guy in South Florida fishing for Swordfish at night. they got it up and cut it loose. thought they had a thresher or mako. These two are just the ones being tracked so everyone thinks its a first.



I read that too lol. 

An estimated 1000lber was caught in south florida from a boat. Saw video on YouTube tonight while bored. Not sure when it was. It was daytime tho so.wasn't same one you're referring too.

There was a white about 300lbs caught off navarre pier back in late 70s I believe. I'd have to find it.

I'm sure there's more whites than just those 2. 

From the beach tho to catch a mature 14'+ white is gonna take a large reel and a lot of time.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Even with an Everol 20/0. The largest reel made. I really don't think it is possible from shore. A 13' Hammer or tiger is a big ass fish, but a Big White. Your talking a ton. No Way. Maybe a Juvenile, but not these Bohemoths. JMO :no:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

My bet is that when they post the location of the shark it lags by 2-3 days of where it is now and yes I do see the date time stamp on the track. I believe they do that so folks on't try to.see it or catch it. I know if I was running the program that is what I would do.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Shark Hunter said:


> Even with an Everol 20/0. The largest reel made. I really don't think it is possible from shore. A 13' Hammer or tiger is a big ass fish, but a Big White. Your talking a ton. No Way. Maybe a Juvenile, but not these Bohemoths. JMO :no:


Lb for lb they don't have the same power as a hammer. 9-10ft hammers will own a 9/0 and whites in that range get pulled in on 60lb gear all the time here(where I am), southern California, South Africa and Australia. If a 14ft hammer can be caught off the beach on an everol 12/0 I'm sure a 20/0 can handle a 14ft white no problem.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

What are the chances she is alone? I am guess she has a traveling mate..so it is 2 and a billion


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Get your everol I'm headed to greens canyon with a fleet of shrimp boats full of by catch a big circle hook and a 200+ tuna stuffed into a culvert pipe with a trash pump hooked to the other end ... Y'all can track that pig right up to the floater I'm sitting on and I will downrig that tuna fish from a 300ton electric crane or live bait her right in... That minnow won't even bend the pole......


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Shark Hunter said:


> Even with an Everol 20/0. The largest reel made. I really don't think it is possible from shore. A 13' Hammer or tiger is a big ass fish, but a Big White. Your talking a ton. No Way. Maybe a Juvenile, but not these Bohemoths. JMO :no:


It would be quite the feat. I mean 2300lb fish will be strong none the less.

Most large whites caught in the 60s and 70s were caught on 16/0's I believe. A 20/0/ 130 etc would get her to shore. It won't be an easy battle. She may not run like a hammer but it would be like pulling in a VW. 

It could be done

I think once it reaches that size it blows it's counterparts in the same length out of the water. A 1000lb white was caught from boat and took 2 hrs. But a 1000lb hammer from the beach is about 45-90 mins depending on the reel. I think if you were to hook into her from the beach you're gonna be there a while and in a lot of pain. They don't need to be strong and powerful. She weighs 2300lbs, that's enough already to do a few kicks of tail and pull drag like it's in free spool.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Do you remember the scene in Jaws where everyone and his 3rd cousin took off boat bumping boat like a bunch of yokels to catch the shark? One guy's wife was going to kill him for taking her Sunday roast beef. Just wondering if we will have that here.

The National Science Foundation would likely pull their grant or take if offline if that happened some place. But, it would make an interesting film scene for a young film maker.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

If you were in boat, Yea, I could see chasing her around until she got tired and you might be able to bring her to the surface, But from shore? Come on Now, How the hell are you going to get a 2400lb Shark over the first bar?
Hey Man, Help me tail rope this Ton and a half Shark.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Shark Hunter said:


> If you were in boat, Yea, I could see chasing her around until she got tired and you might be able to bring her to the surface, But from shore? Come on Now, How the hell are you going to get a 2400lb Shark over the first bar?
> Hey Man, Help me tail rope this Ton and a half Shark.


It would be very hard, but a Big enough reel will get her in.

I think a 16/0, larger everols, 130s. Only issue with 16/0 is it would have to have lots of braid bc of the weak drag compared to the other 2. 

It would suck trying to get it to shore to take pics. But, there are reels capable of getting her close enough to.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Justin618 said:


> It would be very hard, but a Big enough reel will get her in.
> 
> I think a 16/0, larger everols, 130s. Only issue with 16/0 is it would have to have lots of braid bc of the weak drag compared to the other 2.
> 
> It would suck trying to get it to shore to take pics. But, there are reels capable of getting her close enough to.


You cannot be serious. You would get fined a good amount and likely wind up in jail for a little while.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> You cannot be serious. You would get fined a good amount and likely wind up in jail for a little while.


Wtf are you talking about? Did I say I'm gonna catch it? Learn to read.


Also, if I yak bait out and a white gets it I have no powers over that.
In jail? You're ridiculous


Go get your nails done


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

*
It would suck trying to get it to shore to take pics. But, there are reels capable of getting her close enough to.

*Take your PTSD meds and then read up on the laws about landing prohibited shark species. You are edgy, bro.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> *
> It would suck trying to get it to shore to take pics. But, there are reels capable of getting her close enough to.
> 
> *Take your PTSD meds and then read up on the laws about landing prohibited shark species. You are edgy, bro.


Did that statement say anything about me? No. All it says is it would suck, which it would.

You really need to read before typing. I know the laws. Guess what? Hammers, tigers are protected species and people land them all the time and release them. No one can predict what fish is going to be on the end of their line.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

The dude thinks calcutta sunglasses are as good as costas or any other quality eye wear....

You really think this guy is capable of catching that big ass shark? 

C'mon man!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Read what you typed about getting it to shore to take pics. It would be funny, though, if in your fantasy world a shark like that dragged you 40 miles offshore. Now, that would be a thread.

You should take up shooting raptors in your spare time, too.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> The dude thinks calcutta sunglasses are as good as costas or any other quality eye wear....
> 
> You really think this guy is capable of catching that big ass shark?
> 
> ...


Answer is no, old chum. Ha...your avatar is great for this thread.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

John B. said:


> The dude thinks calcutta sunglasses are as good as costas or any other quality eye wear....
> 
> You really think this guy is capable of catching that big ass shark?
> 
> ...




And yes, I have the reels that could land a white shark. Will I? Probably not. Chance are slim. But Im not targeting it

I think I've heard it all. My opinion on sunglasses means I can't fish. I guess I need a costas t shirt or sunglasses to catch fish. Thanks.

I'd rather have an opinion on sunglasses than post a thread about getting nails done like aroundthehorn. Just saying


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Answer is no, old chum. Ha...your avatar is great for this thread.


fairwell and adieu to you fair Spanish ladies...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> And yes, I have the reels that could land a white shark. Will I? Probably not. Chance are slim. But Im not targeting it
> 
> I think I've heard it all. My opinion on sunglasses means I can't fish. I guess I need a costas t shirt or sunglasses to catch fish. Thanks.
> 
> I'd rather have an opinion on sunglasses than post a thread about getting nails done like aroundthehorn. Just saying


Don't forget your crocs and aftco shorts...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Could care less about catchin it, but a few photos would be awsome with the chart of her journey.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

John B. said:


> Don't forget your crocs and aftco shorts...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Lmao. I do have camo aftco board shorts actually lol. No luck yet. Need a salt life sticker I think


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

while its fun to rag on Justin, there are no laws in Florida against bringing a white shark in and releasing it. 

you cannot land them. which is a real debatable subject for land based fishermen, since you can catch certain species in federal waters and "land" them in Florida, meaning bring them ashore, on dry land, where they can be properly processed. so if you catch a protected species and bring it to shore but leave it in the skinny (very shallow water) or keep it on wet sand, technically it has not been "landed" by Florida law and you are clear. 

drag it on dry land and take pics of it and you'll probably catch flak.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Lmao. I do have camo aftco board shorts actually lol. No luck yet. Need a salt life sticker I think


 you need camo crocs. they're my "luckies".


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Well if anyone goes for her I hope they use that new bait launcher instead of kayaking your bait out, hehe. And it would be fun to watch anyone who brought one close in trying to get it back out into the Gulf.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Justin618 said:


> And yes, I have the reels that could land a white shark. Will I? Probably not. Chance are slim. But Im not targeting it
> 
> I think I've heard it all. My opinion on sunglasses means I can't fish. I guess I need a costas t shirt or sunglasses to catch fish. Thanks.
> 
> I'd rather have an opinion on sunglasses than post a thread about getting nails done like aroundthehorn. Just saying


I know. I am just a big, fat ****.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

SHunter said:


> Do you remember the scene in Jaws where everyone and his 3rd cousin took off boat bumping boat like a bunch of yokels to catch the shark? One guy's wife was going to kill him for taking her Sunday roast beef. Just wondering if we will have that here.


I wasn't aware a roast beef is good bait for a big Great White. I was kinda thinkin' of using a whole pig.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

It has been a while since I saw the movie Andy but it was a huge slab of beef that he called his wife's Sunday roast. I do agree a whole pig might be more effective.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

That's good info Lowprofile. If its over a couple hundred pounds, its best to leave it in the water! I'm glad you guys are done arguing. I'm just here to shoot the breeze and maybe learn some new tricks and make new friends. I don't do crocs.
Daron


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd just like to have a Cathy sammitch instead of payin to track the hussey.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks like to me she is following close by the shelf of deeper water


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Big B said:


> Looks like to me she is following close by the shelf of deeper water


You are right and she will probably stay on the same course.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I can tell you what Lady Katherine is following. She is following the migration of Blue Fin Tuna into the GOM to spawn. If she gets caught it most likely will be along the West Florida slope western side,


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Let's just hope none of us experience this.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Gulf Coast Outfitters said:


> Your gonna need a bigger boat.


Spit coffee all over my monitor .... Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

The LaJess II said:


> Let's just hope none of us experience this.


I encountered a 10 ft or so bull shark and it scared the dewdew out of me even though I was in a boat.

Speaking of great whites, a good friend of mine lost a mate while they were surfing in South Africa. He had to pull the body out of the water, etc. while the shark was still circling.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Justin618 said:


> Lmao. I do have camo aftco board shorts actually lol. No luck yet. Need a salt life sticker I think


Hell yes. You can never be "too" salt life. :thumbsup::whistling:


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> I encountered a 10 ft or so bull shark and it scared the dewdew out of me even though I was in a boat.
> 
> Speaking of great whites, a good friend of mine lost a mate while they were surfing in South Africa. He had to pull the body out of the water, etc. while the shark was still circling.


 Geez, I couldn't even begin to imagine the horror. 

I use to jump into the water to cool off when we would be out fishing. Stopped doing it when I started seeing all the sharks that are out there now. I don't know if it's just us but we are seeing more sharks than I have ever seen in the past 2 years.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Does anyone have a rubber seal for trolling that I can use? I could die happy seeing a Great White do a Polaris breach!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

We can make one lol


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

talking about great whites..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m3N_BnVdOI


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm still kicking my self for not cage diving with great whites in south Africa when I had the chance....


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

85okhai said:


> talking about great whites..
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m3N_BnVdOI


That video is fake btw


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Some of the people on this thread are legit nuts


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm tracking Katherine on the site now - the nav tool is positioned just below here and is reading from Destin. The position shown is from today.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have been using ocearch app, what site are you using Tom?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I use ocearch. It shows a ping as of 4:55pm on sunday. She pops up every few days actually. Betsy hasnt surfaced in over a week


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I have been using ocearch app, what site are you using Tom?


His site.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I have been using ocearch app, what site are you using Tom?


I'm using realtime-navigator.

If you click on the shark icon, it hyperlinks to the Ocearch site.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pinged this morning. She's inching closer


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Kinda interesting to compare her position to the different dynamic imageries - here is her position relative to the water color - looks like she may be running the color change edge.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

If that's the case she may get closer to Port Saint Joe. I tried looking online at that site but it looks like a paid site. Are you able to use it for free, and can you tell how far out that closes wreck is The 42039?


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> If that's the case she may get closer to Port Saint Joe. I tried looking online at that site but it looks like a paid site. Are you able to use it for free, and can you tell how far out that closes wreck is The 42039?


I think 42039 is a weather bouy l


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I googled it. And you're right it's a weather bouy 115nm ESE of Pensacola. So she is less than 100 miles or so south of Panama City.


----------



## Simply Sweet (Jun 18, 2014)

Come on Katherine! Exciting to see her making her way up to us. Just makes me wonder how many others there are in the Gulf... Probably LOTS!:thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks like she is heading up the East Coast again


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Looks like she is heading up the East Coast again


Yep, she probably never tasted anything like what comes down the Mississippi River and hauled ass!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

dockmaster said:


> Yep, she probably never tasted anything like what comes down the Mississippi River and hauled ass!!


Dispersants


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Or maybe... just maybe she's following the blue fin tuna... call me crazy.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> Or maybe... just maybe she's following the blue fin tuna... call me crazy.


Maybe. Our guys off Nova started reporting bluefin the 20something of June though. Think most of those fish that were in the gulf are in Massachusetts at the absolute most southern. Many are already in Canada.


----------

